# Problem Installing A New Server



## mrbond (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi friends,
I own two servers, the first one is an HP old server and second one is IBM's x3550.
now, I have got few programs installed on the original server (HP) and all I want is to duplicate that server to another one, from the HP server to IBM.
I have already tried to make a fresh installation, but apparently it won't work of some reason I really don't know, maybe I didn't config correctly part of the settings, so it looks like a mess.
That's why I tried to make an Image from the HP server and tried to install it on the x3550.
But after I did so, the server won't start the OS, however it gets into a loop of restarts (tried to get into safemode but it doesn't allow me).
And here is the point where I ask your help.
Thanks in advanced!

P.S
the OS is windows server 2008 R2


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Since they are different hardware, you are going to have some issues getting the image of one computer to boot up on another piece of hardware. I have heard of people doing it, but it seems like a lot more work that just doing a fresh install.

What do you mean it didn't install correctly? Were you able to install it? You also mention that it wasn't configured correctly, how could you tell? What issues were you seeing? I have had many installs go bad because of a bad CD burn, or a bad download, or a bad DVD drive. 

I would think your best bet would be to get a good install on your server and then go from there.


----------

